# RAF intercept Russian bomber



## Trev (Feb 14, 2015)

So Russia's at it again flying bombers into foreign air space. This time trying to enter the UK's skies.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...th-RAF-jets-scramble-intercept-intruders.html


----------



## Rapid (Feb 14, 2015)

International airspace -- they don't enter actual UK airspace. Still, it's obvious what they're doing. They've been at it for a while, especially with the whole Ukraine thing.


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2015)

Fucking Russians. We should never have backed them in WWII.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 14, 2015)

That is classic "Cold War" behavior for what was the USSR. Not at all uncommon to see Soviet aircraft approach our air space. Part of the game was to make these approaches at speed, looking very much like they were going to enter. We would respond, and they would take note of what we did, how fast, etc., etc. Truth be known, we did the same thing, for the same reasons.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That is classic "Cold War" behavior for what was the USSR. Not at all uncommon to see Soviet aircraft approach our air space. Part of the game was to make these approaches at speed, looking very much like they were going to enter. We would respond, and they would take note of what we did, how fast, etc., etc. Truth be known, we did the same thing, for the same reasons.


Which is why AWACS and Tankers were a game changer, we could vector the interceptors in from odd angles and fuck with their heads as they would be looking CONUS and have the 15's drop in from another direction.
Great sport (from someone on the receiving end of a Tomcat intercept).


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bomber my ass.....flying collection platform......business as usual for Russia.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> Fucking Russians. We should never have backed them in WWII.


It's amazing who we sometimes align ourselves with...Both then and now.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> Fucking Russians. We should never have backed them in WWII.



And we both know that wasn't feasible. We could have done things differently, but we needed them to stay in the game and bleed the Germans dry.



Red Flag 1 said:


> That is classic "Cold War" behavior for what was the USSR. Not at all uncommon to see Soviet aircraft approach our air space. Part of the game was to make these approaches at speed, looking very much like they were going to enter. We would respond, and they would take note of what we did, how fast, etc., etc. *Truth be known, we did the same thing, for the same reasons*.



We did the same thing and often with heavy losses.

http://www.spyflight.co.uk/main.htm


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> And we both know that wasn't feasible. We could have done things differently, but we needed them to stay in the game and bleed the Germans dry.



True. Though If the July 20th plot had have succeeded things could've been far different. With Hitler out of the way, it is feasible that something could've been worked out with Germany. Force them back to the WWI western border with a cease fire in the west. Stop all aid to the Soviets, hell we could redirect that aid the the Wehrmacht and let them deal with the Soviets.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> True. Though If the July 20th plot had have succeeded things could've been far different. With Hitler out of the way, it is feasible that something could've been worked out with Germany. Force them back to the WWI western border with a cease fire in the west. Stop all aid to the Soviets, hell we could redirect that aid the the Wehrmacht and let them deal with the Soviets.


 
Unconditional surrender was Germany's only option. Would the July 20th plotters done that? I don't know. Aid the Wehrmacht in fighting the Soviets? No way in hell would that happen and at that stage of the war it would be very unlikely to succeed.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Unconditional surrender was Germany's only option. Would the July 20th plotters done that? I don't know. Aid the Wehrmacht in fighting the Soviets? No way in hell would that happen and at that stage of the war it would be very unlikely to succeed.



Most likely true. Churchill set the bar early in the war with a win or die policy. However how many western allied lives would have been saved with a western front cease fire in Aug 1944?
I would say at best, Germany would've offered a negotiated peace if July 20 was successful. 
Yeah, It is pretty inconceivable that the west would supply German at that point in time. Though ask that question 2 years later...
The Soviets were extremely strong in 1944, however the Wehrmacht still had a lot going for it and the Soviets were almost to the point of being bleed dry. An interesting idea.


----------

